

Roulette beater spills physics behind victory  - tpatke
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21428644.500-roulette-beater-spills-physics-behind-victory.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
ColinWright
Discussion from a month ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3953469>

